# Persons Siren Alternative?



## rootesgroup (Sep 14, 2022)

Anyone ever try one of these as a Persons siren alternative?  I was thinking of ordering one and mounting it on the handlebars.  Looks like it would be pretty cool.

On ebay... (item title)
Pedal Car Siren with Mounting Bracket, Hand Crank


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Looks kinda cheap to me. I wouldn’t put it on anything nice. Persons sirens are fairly inexpensive and easy to find.


----------

